# *~* MIFFY *~*



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 7, 2006)

*First Blog Post - 7/4/06*

*I am a new rabbit owner to a beautiful dutch female rabbit named Miffy. She was named after a bunny charector on one of my two year olds favorite shows on nickelodean or noggin. Miffy is around 6 months old, she is a real sweetie who loves her timothy hay and her treats. She also loves baths and gets great pleasure out of a nice luke warm bath in the sink. She is the sweetest little rabbit, never bites or complains. She loves to chase around my siamese mix cat named Casper. He will sneak up behind her and gently paw her which used to frighten me until I realized it was a game. Once he paws her she turns are runs to him and sneaks up behind him and nudges him with her nose and back and forth they go till they fall asleep lying next to each other lol. *



*Here is a photo of Miffy all cuddled up in a nice warm fluffy towel after a nice warm bath. She loves to be swadled in a towel after a bath and held till she dries. *


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 7, 2006)

Great picture! I can't wait for more


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2006)

gosh I just love this rabbit! I have two dutches and they are just so beautiful! Is she a chocolate dutch or black? Its hard to tell in pictures sometimes. My max is chocolate but often looks black in pictures. Cant wait for more pics... 

Haley


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 8, 2006)

I am not sure. She's more of a grey and whitecolor than black. What would that make her?


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2006)

not sure what the specific name is for that color. I have seen dutches in so many different colors. One of mine is chocolate and the other is a light brown/grey ( ive heard this is called lilac). 

Anyway, regardless, your miffy is very adorable! I cant wait to see more pictures!

Haley


----------



## hummer (Jul 8, 2006)

Another Miffy!:wink: I had a Miffy named after the same character, she died on May 7th this year but I like being able to see "her" name on the boards again. She sounds like she has a ton of personality. Can't wait to see more pictures of her, welcome!


----------



## maherwoman (Jul 8, 2006)

What a cutie!! She sounds like such a sweet bunny! What a cute age, too. Sounds like her and my Maisie are about the same age. 

That's so cute that she likes to be cuddled while she's drying! And what fun...a bun that loves a bath!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 17, 2006)

7/16/06

Just some new photos of my sweet Miffy for everyone!! 

:bunny2:apollo:


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 17, 2006)

:bunnydance: My sweet Miffy eating her dinner.


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2006)

Aww..I love thenew pics! 

Miffyis so cute! I just love her markings..I wish I had a little girl dutch to go with my two boys......Does miffy want to come live with me ? *wink wink*

Keepthe picturescoming!

-Haley, Basil, Max, and Mr. Tumnus


----------



## pamnock (Jul 17, 2006)

Miffy is a blue Dutch -- she's beautiful! Dutch rabbits are one of my favorite breeds to judge. One of the highlights of my year was the honor of being one of the youth judges at the Dutch national show.



Pam


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 17, 2006)

Miffy is gorgeous. Blue is my favorite color for dutch, closely followed by tort! Too bad you don't have any pictures of her with Casper, they sound like an adorable pair.


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 17, 2006)

I had some but my computer crashed on thursday and I lost all my photos I'd had saved. I'll take some more next time I see them playing.


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, I'll be waiting


----------



## Bunni (Jul 18, 2006)

*That's one beautiful rabbit! I have a dutch two! I can't wait for even more pictures =)*


----------



## Mrpumpkinbunny (Jul 20, 2006)

I am gladI found your blog. If you ever get pics of Miffy with your other critters I would love to see them.

Oh I love it a bunny who will takea bath! One time Mr Pumpkin Bunny stepped in some red pop that spilled on the floor. I had to coax him into a shallow pan of water by putting a chunk of bananna in the middle of a jelly roll pan with a little pool of water! It kind of worked,:? but that would be cool to be able to give him a real bath!

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance: Mr P.B and Peanut are here to party with Miffy!


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

*More photos of Miffy*

*8/12/06*


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

Miffy


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

My Other pets... 

Casper - my siamese.


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

Casper - the vet says he's a larger than normal boy lol but the gentlest giant you could ever ask for.


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

One of my shelties - Summer


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Aug 15, 2006)

My oldest cat - Babie

She's nearing 12 years old. She's still the most beautiful cat I've ever seen though.

I've had this little lady since I was 14 lol.  We have a lot of history togather.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 15, 2006)

Wow, all your animals are beautiful.

Soooska:apollo:


----------

